# Red Saddle Muelman Homers



## ScreamingPigeonLoft (Aug 17, 2011)

Does anyone know about the Red Saddle Muelman racing homers. I am new to the pigeon game and very excited to learn and fly. I have joined a club. I have seen this breed and am thinking of getting a pair but wanted to know if anyone knew anything about them.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

ScreamingPigeonLoft said:


> Does anyone know about the Red Saddle Muelman racing homers. I am new to the pigeon game and very excited to learn and fly. I have joined a club. I have seen this breed and am thinking of getting a pair but wanted to know if anyone knew anything about them.


*Check out this web site www.saddlehomersusa.com * GEORGE


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

I never had any red saddles but did have red mottled and they flew very well. I had several win diplomas in the short-middle distances. Mine were out of racing stock not show stock so I would recommend you try to get birds out of birds that were raced. There are no guarantees, but I think the odds are better if the parents and grandparents have been raced.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

ScreamingPigeonLoft said:


> Does anyone know about the Red Saddle Muelman racing homers. I am new to the pigeon game and very excited to learn and fly. I have joined a club. I have seen this breed and am thinking of getting a pair but wanted to know if anyone knew anything about them.


www.strombergschickens.com


----------



## ScreamingPigeonLoft (Aug 17, 2011)

pigeon is fun said:


> www.strombergschickens.com


Thank you. My father has a Steombergs book and that's were I first saw them but Im not sure if they are good racers and want to know a little about the breed before I try to find a breeder with a good reputation.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

ScreamingPigeonLoft said:


> Thank you. My father has a Steombergs book and that's were I first saw them but Im not sure if they are good racers and want to know a little about the breed before I try to find a breeder with a good reputation.


yeah. i got the book too and its so nice that i looked at it almost everyday. but i have no experience getting birds from them. maybe other members know this site.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I would never buy any birds from Strombergs. Ridiculous prices on all of their birds, and you don't get any information on the birds until you buy them. Much better off buying from a breeder than a merchant.


----------



## ScreamingPigeonLoft (Aug 17, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I would never buy any birds from Strombergs. Ridiculous prices on all of their birds, and you don't get any information on the birds until you buy them. Much better off buying from a breeder than a merchant.


I would rather buy from breeder. I just want to get info on the breed though before I decide if they are what I want to buy.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Red saddles are really beautiful, Im working on a project right now. The problem I have wiht the racers is that they dont have the best markings and they sometimes have colored beaks.


----------



## ScreamingPigeonLoft (Aug 17, 2011)

vangimage said:


> Red saddles are really beautiful, Im working on a project right now. The problem I have wiht the racers is that they dont have the best markings and they sometimes have colored beaks.


But do they perform well while racing? That's my biggest question. I think they are beautiful birds myself but want to know how well they perform and their homing ability. Everything I have read is that they are intelligent fast long distance racers.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The Meuleman strain is a good middle distance strain. But I haven't seen anyone who races saddle birds as they are hard to keep the color up. Most saddle homers are just for show and may only be road trained short distances. George probably knows someone who has sent them to races or trains them far enough to be dependable in making it home from races.


----------



## ScreamingPigeonLoft (Aug 17, 2011)

How can I get in touch with George?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

He was the first one to comment on this thread  George Simon. If you click on his name, a list should drop down, in which you can choose to PM him or email him.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

these are not Muelman ...but its a family i been flying .. they kick out mismatch saddle every now and then..and yes the baby home very well


----------



## ScreamingPigeonLoft (Aug 17, 2011)

blongboy said:


> these are not Muelman ...but its a family i been flying .. they kick out mismatch saddle every now and then..and yes the baby home very well


So these saddles are apart of your race team?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

ScreamingPigeonLoft said:


> So these saddles are apart of your race team?


......yup


----------



## ScreamingPigeonLoft (Aug 17, 2011)

blongboy said:


> ......yup


How have they faired in races? I'm looking at getting a pair of red saddles and just mating them two together to keep the strain or any advice you can give on these birds would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

ScreamingPigeonLoft said:


> How have they faired in races? I'm looking at getting a pair of red saddles and just mating them two together to keep the strain or any advice you can give on these birds would be greatly appreciated.


well i dont race myself ..not yet ..but one of my friend flow a nest mate..of that pair, last year for ybs and they made it threw the whole race, they did better at the 100 and 200 placing on the top 20% from 250...down they came home ..but was never clocked( cause he only clock the first 2 group from each race) 

my red saddle only kick out one or two a year...and since i dont breed them for the color, they are very mis-match


----------

